# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  คอมชุด intel 775 core2duo E7500 ram 2g

## holiday

ปิดกระทู้ ขายแล้วครับ ขอบคุณ hamradio ครับ

ขายคอมชุด E7500 พร้อมใช้งาน 

mb gigabyte ga-g41m-es2l 
cpu core2duo E7500 (2.93 ghz) 
ram ddr2 2g/800 ประกัน lt
hd sata wd 160 gb หมดประกัน 12/13
vga onboard 
dvd rom อ่านปกติ
case+power 

พร้อมโปรแกรมใช้งาน 

ราคา 3,890บาท  ***ราคานี้ ไม่รวมจอ ***
ต่าย 088-6108194


สภาพสวย ใช้งานได้ปกติ ประกันหมดประกันใจ 7 วัน 
ทดสอบและรับของ นนทบุรี สะพานพระราม5/คลองเตย

----------

